# Nothing against melissa Bachman, but...



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would love to help her.....


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

She definitely needs some coaching. I may have a little extra time to help her out......


----------



## madhatter (Apr 27, 2012)

You are correct guys, I will show this picture as how not to do it.......but I know archers who have the strangest technique but win time after time.


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, everyone is different, and she seem to get big game pretty well. Maybe she shoots with a long draw like that to get more KE into the arrow or something?


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

madhatter said:


> You are correct guys, I will show this picture as how not to do it.......but I know archers who have the strangest technique but win time after time.


 You mean without using sights, punching the trigger, using strange stances...etc? I have done all of the above, but I have found that my accuracy has slowly improved the more I conform to the 'correct' way to shoot because it is easier on my back, my arms, everything is easier to do if you use the correct muscles and listen to people like Nuts & Bolts


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Gabriel McCall said:


> You mean without using sights, punching the trigger, using strange stances...etc? I have done all of the above, but I have found that my accuracy has slowly improved the more I conform to the 'correct' way to shoot because it is easier on my back, my arms, everything is easier to do if you use the correct muscles and listen to people like Nuts & Bolts


Maybe you can help Reo Wilde. Many think his form way off. Reo lean way back!
DB


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

ike_osu said:


> She definitely needs some coaching. I may have a little extra time to help her out......


You have all those videos on how to shoot huh. I like a lot of them and they have helped me a lot.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

If she shot with normal form "they" would be in the way. And, I think if Reo shot with normal form his frounts would be in the way also.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Her form is awsome. That is a very hot body. The only way her stance could improve is if she were standing in front of me.


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good to me....


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I could help her too


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe these were early pictures of her do you have anymore so we can compare them.........:wink:


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm just going to say what all of you have been thinking.......That is a nice pair....of pony tails.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaron Anderson said:


> I'm just going to say what all of you have been thinking.......That is a nice pair....of pony tails.


X2


PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It took me 10 minutes to even realize she was shooting a bow!


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> It took me 10 minutes to even realize she was shooting a bow!


What bow????


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cute picture and all , but who is Melissa Bachman ?? - pro archer , bowhunter , tv celebrity ? ( hard to use search with this phone )


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

jack70707 said:


> Cute picture and all , but who is Melissa Bachman ?? - pro archer , bowhunter , tv celebrity ? ( hard to use search with this phone )


http://www.melissabachman.com/index.html

calendar gurl, hunting video producer, bear hunter, she is lots of things =0)


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link Gabriel


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

so what was the question agan... :thumbs_up


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Gabriel McCall said:


> Her form is terrible!
> 
> She stands with an open stance at her feet, and a closed stance at her shoulders. That, and her draw length is WAY too long. =0) What's up with that?
> 
> ...


Note how far she has to lean back to get the bow at full draw. Any time your hips and (thin) waist are leaning way back like that the draw length is too long. Someone should measure her for correct draw length.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

As long as you have a wide stance, you can shoot this way. Notice that her release arm and holding arm are parallel to the arrow. Also in that picture she gives the impression of being relaxed. I would not want her shooting at me.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

All I know is she has got some nerve. The blackbear 'charging video' on the aforementioned link would have been enough to scare the pants off me. That is also not the bow she uses in all of her videos.


----------



## K.Williams (Mar 30, 2012)

Ill hunt with her anyday over you guys .:moon: lol


----------



## ZenBubba (Sep 15, 2011)

Her form may be off but she really makes it work.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Well, that is not her bow so it probably is long. . . .I think it is her boyfriends actually. Melissa is a real sweetheart and very passionate hunter. . . . . easy on the eyes as well. She lives only a couple miles from me, but I have not seen her in awhile because she is so busy. She is a fun person to be around. . . wish I could hunt with her sometime.:smile:


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Come on really! As if anyone really cares about her form. I couldn't even tell you if she is holding a bow or a rifle!!!


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

I love her form ;-) keep it up Bachman!


----------



## bigcountry_king (Feb 9, 2012)

Gabriel McCall said:


> Her form is terrible!
> 
> She stands with an open stance at her feet, and a closed stance at her shoulders. That, and her draw length is WAY too long. =0) What's up with that?
> 
> ...


ARE YOU FRICKIN SERIOUS??!!??!!??!!??

Oh yeah, her form is horrible... Ive watched this beauty kill some serious animals...NEVER have a i noticed her form... 

I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve her form.... but if she needed coaching I lend a hand.......


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

That's not her bow... Here is a link of her shooting her bow and it is much better, maybe a little long but not bad. As others have said reo Wilde one of the best in the world shoots a little bit too long of a draw.
http://www.petersenshunting.com/2011/09/12/determining-your-correct-draw-weight


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

more than likley that isnt her bow.


----------



## tim300wsm (Sep 23, 2011)

her form seems to work great for her i would venture to guess that lil lady has a better trophy room than 99% of us.


----------



## PWGUNNY (Sep 12, 2009)

In order to really get a good view of her form, I will need more pics and less clothing.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

madhatter said:


> You are correct guys, I will show this picture as how not to do it.......but I know archers who have the strangest technique but win time after time.


Exactly, who are we to say what works for anyone. Just because there is that picture perfect stance/form idea in your head sure doesn't mean it applies to all of us. I have hunted with some awesome target archers, that can't adapt and make the shot at crunch time in a tree or blind.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> Exactly, who are we to say what works for anyone. Just because there is that picture perfect stance/form idea in your head sure doesn't mean it applies to all of us. I have hunted with some awesome target archers, that can't adapt and make the shot at crunch time in a tree or blind.


:thumbs_up
:thumbs_up


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

As a past NFAA Instructor, I learned long ago unless someone asks for help, keep your mouth shut ... its none of your business.

Occassionally when I see someone obviously frustrated with their shooting, I will ask, "Would you like to shoot better?". If they say No, or they are shooting just fine. I walk away ... none of my business.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> All I can say is watch the 200 inch buck vid on her page.....she can shoot just fine.


you mean the one she shoots in the front leg and magically finds laterukey:


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

She obviously shoots good so I say leave her alone.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...yeah she has a nice bod....

....however her archery form is embarrassing at best....amazing how these archery 'celebrities' THINK they know archery, can "teach" archery to others, and then they shoot a bow that has a draw length that is TWO/2" TOO LONG....

...several so-called TV archery "pros" also come to mind...


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

She can go hunting with me anytime she wants to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

That was not her bow, I seen this on TV when she was doing the demonstration, they probably just gave here the closest thing they could find her in a monster. look at her web page someone put a link above.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

:doh: I already confirmed on the first page that this was not her bow in the picture. I know Melissa and know for a fact that is not her bow.

And, she didnt shoot that 200 inch in the leg either.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Jaron Anderson said:


> I'm just going to say what all of you have been thinking.......That is a nice pair....of pony tails.


I've never heard of her before but those "ponytails" are the 1st thing I noticed. LOL


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

She's cute, we all know that...But outside of a select handful of the TV hunters most of them have terrible shooting form and their setups are a mess.


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

*Okay people!!! So, this doesn't appear to even be her regular bow! 

Her bow has pink strings and cables!!

*

Nope! Her bow has pink strings and cables!!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Ybuck said:


> more than likley that isnt her bow.


again...this^


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry I even posted this!

EDIT:: How many of you searched her or went to her site though? LOL! 

Buy her calendar!! It looks pretty cool to me and she has clothes on so you can hang it anywhere. =0)


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

I never noticed it before, but you are correct, she does have a bow in her hand!!!!!! :smile:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wait a sec.....


isnt uncle ted getting visits from the secret service for the same 'out of context', chicken little hysteria?


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

rock monkey said:


> wait a sec.....
> 
> 
> isnt uncle ted getting visits from the secret service for the same 'out of context', chicken little hysteria?


I don't have a clue what you mean.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Giggity, giggity!


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just because everyone thinks you need to have, what someone has come up with to be the perfect form, does not mean that her form does not work for Her. We are all made different, so different strokes for different people. If she is comfortable and is happy with the out come who cares, at least she enjoys the same sport as the rest of us!


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

I think her form would improve without all that bulky clothing.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here is a link to her form with her own bow.

http://www.petersenshunting.com/2011/09/12/determining-your-correct-draw-weight/


----------



## 5150ds (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, that might not he her bow.


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

rutnstrut said:


> Exactly, who are we to say what works for anyone. Just because there is that picture perfect stance/form idea in your head sure doesn't mean it applies to all of us. I have hunted with some awesome target archers, that can't adapt and make the shot at crunch time in a tree or blind.


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Even with her own bow her draw is long, but it doesn't look like she can 'barely handle it' and looks more like a 'normal' form. her anchor point is pretty far back and it looks like she is nearly bone to bone in her string arm. very solid anchor like that which mat be the reason Reo Wyld shoots so well.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Here is a link to her form with her own bow.
> 
> http://www.petersenshunting.com/2011/09/12/determining-your-correct-draw-weight/


Much better form in these pics. I have studied them for some time now!


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Did they really require all that much studying? LOL! I know you all are crazy about her looks. I would be more interested in her intellect and her ideology than her looks. I know, I know, you all think I'm gay or something now, but I am very picky about who will get the chance to marry me. She will have to understand that I she comes second to what God says as well. Maybe even second to my bow... Naw probably equal with my bow. LOL! Then again the bow is replaceable.... So yeah maybe she sits a little higher than my bow. LOL!

EDIT:: Not that much higher than my bow though... =0)


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> Giggity, giggity!


Giggity indeed friend!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..ok fellas...yes it has been established that her body form is a TEN = 10..

...if you replaced her with an average Joe bowhunter I bet the "form talk" would be DIFFERENT!

.....with her bow that she shoots....follow the lines....

..the (2) two parallel YELLOW lines reveal that her DL is too long...


----------



## BowAuctionNut (Feb 1, 2009)

To each his/her own. She shoots some serious animals. Just shot the #7 Red Stag in NZ. Check out the video at www.huntingclub.com. She's hardcore and a pro at what she does.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Im just glad the rest of us have perfect form


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Her own bow looks MUCH more comfortable. And yes, thanks to countless videos and documentation I have perfectly useless form.


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I need to start another thread about her. This one ran out of steam. =0) LOL!


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

ArchersParadox said:


> ..ok fellas...yes it has been established that her body form is a TEN = 10..
> 
> ...if you replaced her with an average Joe bowhunter I bet the "form talk" would be DIFFERENT!
> 
> ...







I liked the picture a lot more before you drew all over it. LOL! I don't see how she makes that 'S' shape with her spine. I mean the bow looks good and you would have a hard time telling that she leans back so much if you could not see her hips. I realized I kinda do the same thing, but not nearly as much. I bet she gets a flatter trajectory and more penetration because her DL is so long. That's probably why she does it actually. More power. An inch more DL does seem to make a difference.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out the video in this thread!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1755987


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

There is no doubt her DL is way too long. But she seems to hit where she is aiming. 

I had to shorten my DL when it was that long. I became fatigued much faster with too long of DL and my accuracy suffered. 

Now could I still hunt with a too long of DL? Yeah buddy. If I choose to do so. 

Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mac of Michigan said:


> Check out the video in this thread!
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1755987


Yeah, I was just looking at the video. Pretty neat!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Those lines are blocking my view thats all I know!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Gabriel McCall said:


> Did they really require all that much studying? LOL! I know you all are crazy about her looks. I would be more interested in her intellect and her ideology than her looks. I know, I know, you all think I'm gay or something now, but I am very picky about who will get the chance to marry me. She will have to understand that I she comes second to what God says as well. Maybe even second to my bow... Naw probably equal with my bow. LOL! Then again the bow is replaceable.... So yeah maybe she sits a little higher than my bow. LOL!
> 
> EDIT:: Not that much higher than my bow though... =0)





trucker3573 said:


> Who else is guessing he doesn't get laid much??


He'll most likely will be single for a while and then hook up with a girl that will bow down to him!

The pic is not from directly in front of her therefor all the lines are skewed. It's hard to tell if her _archery _form is better or worse by _current _standards but it's definitely meaningless, pointless and ignorant for us to critique it!!!!!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Form??? Bow?? I didnt notice... too many OTHER things to look at in that picture!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

ccwilder3 said:


> As long as you have a wide stance, you can shoot this way. Notice that her release arm and holding arm are parallel to the arrow. Also in that picture she gives the impression of being relaxed. I would not want her shooting at me.


As far as her bow arm, she is parallel with the arrow but if you draw a line from her elbow to the tip of the arrow, her back arm is NOT parallel, indicating that she in fact SHOULD shorten her draw length as well as she should reduce her draw weight so that her posture can be more upright. I'll volunteer training time on the range if she'd like some. I think she'll "feel" the difference in her shooting once she tries standing upright and has a proper fitting for her draw length.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Somebody please educate this girl about proper form .... 




Consistency is the key folks ...


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

she can shoot with me any time.....


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this what they call cam lean?


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's another photo of her shooting.








HHA Sports should have this on a calendar.

Kev
<><


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so do you ever think that they look at these and say "oh no the AT pro's thikn my Dl is to long, what ever will i do now":tongue:

BTW i think her Dl is to long, if we are looking off her anker point


----------

